

SaaS Is Beautiful: 10 Key Facts About The Growing SaaS Market - mvaxelaire
http://efounders.co/infographic-saas-is-beautiful-10-key-facts-about-the-growing-saas-market/

======
jtth
Not a single time is the acronym, or whatever the hell it is, defined.

~~~
tbirdz
SaaS stands for Software as a Service

~~~
dobbsbob
Spying as a service :p

------
forgotAgain
The post lost credibility for me when I saw it listed IBM's purchase of Tivoli
as a notable M&A deal. First, the purchase was done in 1996, 17 years ago.
Second, at the time, no one at Tivoli would have described their products as
having anything to do with SaaS (known as ASP back then).

------
AznHisoka
SAAS is trendy, but you shouldn't get caught up with the term. It's too
general. Just because SAAS's are hot doesn't mean your product has product-
market fit.

------
clemnt
That's amazing how SaaS is getting trendy these days.

~~~
harrytuttle
_was_. With all the revelations about data security, I reckon 2014/2015 will
be slightly flatter than in that infographic.

It is only trendy when people don't have to take responsibility for their data
security.

~~~
mvaxelaire
Not sure data security will impact the SaaS growing trend. But it will
definitely require SaaS to take it into account in their services.

~~~
harrytuttle
I'm not so sure. Markets are primarily confidence driven. Confidence is low a
the moment and promises previously given are "dubious".

~~~
rotten
Is it really down? I'm not so sure. From what I've observed, most saavy tech
people where already aware of the security issues. I'm sure there were some
(perhaps not quite as saavy?) tech people who were shocked by the recent
revelations. Most Americans are not tech people, and if they have heard of the
NSA scandals, are not shocked, nor terribly worried.

They are used to, and for the most part, willing to trust their tech people to
do what is right.

Is Facebook usage down? Gmail? LinkedIn? Twitter? I doubt any of those SaaS
services are hurting as a result of the NSA scandal, and those are some of the
ones that were specifically mentioned as rich data sources for the g-men.

Most of the companies I've worked in over the past 15 years or so are driven
Number One by tight deadlines. Anything that makes those deadlines easier to
hit, is a welcomed part of the project. Member privacy and data security have
not been priorities. Sure, they are important if you can do it, but not as
important as hitting that deadline.

We need rapid deployment and flexible configurations for everything. The fast
pace just keeps getting faster.

We've seen a rise in VM's, pre-staged servers, appliances, then AWS
provisioning, and other infrastructure technology because rapid deployment and
flexible configurations are paramount.

SaaS is even better, you don't have to mess with infrastructure at all.

Faster, and faster if you can.

~~~
anon1385
>Is Facebook usage down? Gmail? LinkedIn? Twitter? I doubt any of those SaaS
services are hurting as a result of the NSA scandal, and those are some of the
ones that were specifically mentioned as rich data sources for the g-men.

The stories about the NSA breaking into foreign companies for economics
reasons got less traction then the consumer social networks because they were
less relevant to most of the public, but they are far more relevant to the
people making operational decisions in non-US organisations that compete with
US companies. For example, how many big Brazilian companies are going to trust
Google Docs now that we know that Brazilian companies were spied on by the NSA
to steal corporate secrets to aid American companies interests? For those
organisations the risks are not theoretical ones about LOVEINT, personal
privacy or a slippery slope into fascism. The risks are real and current and
those companies are confirmed targets which the US will use any tactic to
undermine. Non-American corporations are the targeted enemies of the NSA, and
thus the targeted enemies of Amazon, Google and all the other US SaaS
providers. For non-US corporations to use those services would be like Obama
hosting his email with the North Korean government.

------
eksith
I'd like to see some actual hard data to backup those figures. The "facts" are
just percentages in growth and (extremely) optimistic projections, but besides
Front, there doesn't seem to be any other sources.

This could have just as well been a product placement.

------
jvehent
Opened the link. Did ctrl+f "api". Nothing found. Closed the link.

Unless it has an API, I'm not interested in your SaaS.

~~~
waterlion
Did you actually read it? It's an infographic, presented as a GIF. If you'd
actually taken the time to look you would have seen ... that the API indeed
does not appear.

